# Impossible to burn a CD

## SwordArMor

Hi,

I can’t burn any CD and I don’t understand the error.

However, I can read CD and DVD with this driver and I’ve already burned with this driver when I used debian.

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ wodim /dev/sr0 /home/alarig/distribs/gentoo-install-amd64-minimal-20141016.iso 

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Assuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.

Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...

Looking for a CD-R drive to store 203.00 MiB...

Detected CD-R drive: /dev/sr0

Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identification : 'DVD RW AD-7280S '

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Speed set to 1764 KB/s

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed  10.0 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 73 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 8.906s timeout 60s

wodim: OPC failed.

```

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## NathanZachary

To me, that looks like a medium (disc) error.  You might want to try to force wodim to burn at a slower speed, as a test.  Wodim will go to the slowest supported speed if you pass speed=0 to it.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## SwordArMor

The speed seems to be the same with speed=0.

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ wodim speed=0 /dev/sr0 /home/alarig/distribs/gentoo-install-amd64-minimal-20141016.iso 

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Assuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.

Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...

Looking for a CD-R drive to store 203.00 MiB...

Detected CD-R drive: /dev/sr0

Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identification : 'DVD RW AD-7280S '

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Speed set to 1764 KB/s

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed  10.0 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 73 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 9.441s timeout 60s

wodim: OPC failed.

```

----------

## NathanZachary

I know it's probably a stupid question, but have you tried a few discs to make sure that it's not just a bad one?

----------

## SwordArMor

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> I know it's probably a stupid question, but have you tried a few discs to make sure that it's not just a bad one?

 

Yes I have.

----------

## NathanZachary

It's odd because it looks like wodim is using the correct driver, a relatively slow speed, and yet it still finds a medium error.  It really does seem like bad discs, but that is unlikely given that you've tried several.

----------

## SwordArMor

Yes, and I don’t know what I have to check.

----------

## NathanZachary

Can you try passing -v and -V to wodim to see if we can get some more information about the "writing" process (-v), and the underlying SCSI transport (-V)?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SwordArMor,

```
Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error 
```

may be permissions.

What does the group command return.

You need to be in the cdrom group to write CDs.

What does ls -l /dev/sg* show ?

```
 $ ls -l /dev/sg?

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 0 May 12  2013 /dev/sg0

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 1 May 12  2013 /dev/sg1

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 2 May 12  2013 /dev/sg2

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 3 May 12  2013 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 4 May 12  2013 /dev/sg4

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 5 May 12  2013 /dev/sg5

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 6 May 12  2013 /dev/sg6

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 7 May 12  2013 /dev/sg7

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 8 May 12  2013 /dev/sg8

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 9 May 12  2013 /dev/sg9
```

The /dev/sg* nohes belonging the the optical drives are used to send commands to the drive.  The data is sent through /dev/sr0, which is a block device.

----------

## SwordArMor

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> Can you try passing -v and -V to wodim to see if we can get some more information about the "writing" process (-v), and the underlying SCSI transport (-V)?

 

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ wodim -v speed=0 /home/alarig/distribs/gentoo-install-amd64-minimal-20141016.iso 

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Assuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.

Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...

Looking for a CD-R drive to store 203.00 MiB...

Detected CD-R drive: /dev/sr0

Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities

scsidev: '/dev/cdrom'

devname: '/dev/cdrom'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.11

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identification : 'DVD RW AD-7280S '

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x000A (CD-RW)

Profile: 0x002B (DVD+R/DL) 

Profile: 0x001B (DVD+R) 

Profile: 0x001A (DVD+RW) 

Profile: 0x0016 (DVD-R/DL layer jump recording) 

Profile: 0x0015 (DVD-R/DL sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0014 (DVD-RW sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0013 (DVD-RW restricted overwrite) 

Profile: 0x0012 (DVD-RAM) 

Profile: 0x0011 (DVD-R sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW) (current)

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) (current)

Profile: 0x0002 (Removable disk) 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 534528 = 522 KB

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

Track 01: data   203 MB        

Total size:      233 MB (23:05.84) = 103938 sectors

Lout start:      233 MB (23:07/63) = 103938 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 2

  Reference speed: 6

  Is not unrestricted

  Is erasable

  Disk sub type: High speed Rewritable (CAV) media (1)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12374 (97:17/01)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

  1T speed low:  4 1T speed high: 10

  2T speed low:  2 2T speed high: 10

  power mult factor: 2 6

  recommended erase/write power: 5

  A1 values: 24 2C DC

  A2 values: 14 A4 4A

  A3 values: 02 D2 80

Disk type:    Phase change

Manuf. index: 69

Manufacturer: Moser Baer India Limited

Manufacturer is guessed because of the orange forum embargo.

The orange forum likes to get money for recent information.

The information for this media may not be correct.

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 255911

Speed set to 1764 KB/s

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed  10.0 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Performing OPC...

Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 73 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 9.254s timeout 60s

wodim: OPC failed.

Writing  time:    9.321s

BURN-Free was never needed.

wodim: fifo had 191 puts and 0 gets.

wodim: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

```

The -V output is too long, so I pasted it: https://paste.swordarmor.fr/raw/wjH4

NeddySeagoon,

I’m in the cdrom group

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ groups 

lp wheel cron audio cdrom video games kvm cdrw users wireshark plugdev lpadmin portage scanner

```

And 

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ ls -lh /dev/sg*

crw-rw---- 1 root disk  21, 0 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root disk  21, 1 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg1

crw-rw---- 1 root disk  21, 2 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg2

crw------- 1 root root  21, 3 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root disk  21, 4 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg4

crw-rw---- 1 root disk  21, 5 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg5

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 6 15 mai   03:20 /dev/sg6

```

----------

## NathanZachary

Thanks for the output.  Let's try a couple things here:

1. Right before attempting to burn, make sure that the disc isn't somehow mounted automagically:

```

umount /dev/sr0

```

2. Specify a burning mode of SAO:

```

wodim -vv -sao dev=/dev/sr0 /home/alarig/distribs/gentoo-install-amd64-minimal-20141016.iso

```

3. If you still don't get a successful burn, please post the output of the above command, and also this one:

```

wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -checkdrive

```

Cheers,

Zach

----------

## SwordArMor

The drive isn’t mounted:

```
airmure ~ # umount /dev/sr0

umount: /dev/sr0 : non monté

```

I’m still failing to burn with SAO mode:

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ wodim -vv -sao dev=/dev/sr0 /home/alarig/distribs/gentoo-install-amd64-minimal-20141016.iso 

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.11

Using libusal version 'Cdrkit-1.1.11'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identification : 'DVD RW AD-7280S '

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x000A (CD-RW)

Profile: 0x002B (DVD+R/DL) 

Profile: 0x001B (DVD+R) 

Profile: 0x001A (DVD+RW) 

Profile: 0x0016 (DVD-R/DL layer jump recording) 

Profile: 0x0015 (DVD-R/DL sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0014 (DVD-RW sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0013 (DVD-RW restricted overwrite) 

Profile: 0x0012 (DVD-RAM) 

Profile: 0x0011 (DVD-R sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW) (current)

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) (current)

Profile: 0x0002 (Removable disk) 

Supported CD-RW media types: 0F

Drive current speed: 10

Drive default speed: 10

Drive max speed    : 10

Selected speed     : 10

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 534528 = 522 KB

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

Track 01: data   203 MB        

track: 1 start: 0 pregap: 150

Total size:      233 MB (23:05.81) = 103936 sectors

Lout start:      233 MB (23:07/61) = 103936 sectors

 41 00 00 14 00 00 00 00

 41 01 00 10 00 00 00 00

 41 01 01 10 00 00 02 00

 41 AA 01 14 00 17 07 3D

Track 1 start 0

Track 2 start 103936

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 2

  Reference speed: 6

  Is not unrestricted

  Is erasable

  Disk sub type: High speed Rewritable (CAV) media (1)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12374 (97:17/01)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

  1T speed low:  4 1T speed high: 10

  2T speed low:  2 2T speed high: 10

  power mult factor: 2 6

  recommended erase/write power: 5

  A1 values: 24 2C DC

  A2 values: 14 A4 4A

  A3 values: 02 D2 80

Disk type:    Phase change

Manuf. index: 69

Manufacturer: Moser Baer India Limited

Manufacturer is guessed because of the orange forum embargo.

The orange forum likes to get money for recent information.

The information for this media may not be correct.

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 255913

Speed set to 1764 KB/s

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed  10.0 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Performing OPC...

Errno: 5 (Input/output error), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 73 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 9.274s timeout 200s

wodim: OPC failed.

Writing  time:    9.340s

BURN-Free was never needed.

wodim: fifo had 191 puts and 0 gets.

wodim: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

```

So, the other command show me

```
alarig@airmure ~ $ wodim dev=/dev/sr0 -checkdrive 

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Optiarc '

Identification : 'DVD RW AD-7280S '

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
```

----------

## NathanZachary

This line:

```

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

```

is what leads me to believe media problems.  Here's an interesting thread from someone running into nearly the same problem as you are:

http://forums.netrunner-os.com/showthread.php?tid=17095

Might want to run through that thread, and give it a whirl.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

